# pocket holes + glue vs brads + glue?



## twisty (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm building a drill press stand (frame will be welded together) and I'm going to install wood carcass and drawers. For the carcass, my available options are pocket holes + glue + screws or glue + brad nails.

Obviously glue + brads is much faster. Is there any reason to go with pocket holes? Possibly strength? As I understand it, the cured wood glue is stronger than either brads or screws, so glue + brads doesn't seem to have any disadvantages (so long as you already have a compressor). Am I missing something?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Modern glues are stronger then wood. Brads and glue will be fine. You're not missing anything.


----------



## twisty (Nov 4, 2015)

> Modern glues are stronger then wood. Brads and glue will be fine. You re not missing anything.
> 
> - Nicky


Thanks.

I see so many youtube videos using pocket holes when I know the person has an air compressor, so I'm left scratching my head, thinking I was missing out on some benefit of pocket holes.

For example, 



We know she has a brad nailer because as part of this build, she creates storage for her brad nails. So why is she wasting time with pocket holes? Maybe all these professional youtubers are sponsored by pocket hole jig companies, so they show what seems to be an obsolete method for someone with an air compressor.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I see that you really did not miss anything here. YouTubers need to find an income stream.

I'm not a big fan of pocket screws and not being critical of anyone using them, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

For me, it mostly depends upon whether I need to hide the brads or pocket screws. You can usually hide pocket screws on the inside of a cabinet for example but brads often end up on the outside so may have nail holes to fill and they can stand out like a sore thumb if you get the wrong fill or plan to stain it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Without knowing the design, it is hard to really answer. As it is a shop cabinet, I do not worry about seeing a nail hole.

Perhaps, if we saw your design, we could give better advice.


----------



## ManySplinters (Sep 28, 2021)

> Modern glues are stronger then wood. Brads and glue will be fine. You re not missing anything.
> 
> - Nicky
> 
> ...


The very term "professional youtuber" describes the entire process from start to finish. Companies pay for advertising and product placement, YouTube takes a cut for facilitation and the creator gets a cut for whatever it is they did. You get to watch an endless stream of commercials presented as "content" and maybe buy those things once in a while.

And the world goes 'round…

BTW: just glue is fine, but maybe too slow for the production schedule. Brad nails (or screws, etc..) can be thought of as "quick clamps" allowing you to keep working while the glue dries.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

To me the difference with screw (pocket or otherwise) / glue joint is the screws are maintaining compression to the glue joint as it dries. With a brad/glue joint the brad keeps the joint in place but not under compression. So if I can't also clamp the brad/screw joint as it drys, the screw/glue joint is superior.


----------



## twisty (Nov 4, 2015)

> To me the difference with screw (pocket or otherwise) / glue joint is the screws are maintaining compression to the glue joint as it dries. With a brad/glue joint the brad keeps the joint in place but not under compression. So if I can t also clamp the brad/screw joint as it drys, the screw/glue joint is superior.
> 
> - Ruscal


That's an interesting way to think about it.

I could be wrong, but it seems to me that both screws and brads are maintaining the compression that existed after initially driving them in, as they are both holding the joint in place.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't think the brad is going to add compression, may hold it if the two pieces are clamped first. Screw certainly cinches things up. Any way there are superior joints and there are good enough joints. Good enough gets the job done.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like glue/ crown staples because the stapes are supposed to spread out for a dovetail effect.


----------



## NohoGerry (Dec 6, 2021)

Sounds like you have a pocket screw jig since you mention it as an option. If so, I'd recommend pocket screws and glue. The joints will be very strong.

If you don't have a pocket hole jig, just drilling holes for screws to hold a butt jointed carcass together will work.

While modern glues are strong, they need some sort of joinery-which increases the gluing surface. Just using glue with butt joints may not provide the strength you need. Examples are tongue and groove, dadoes, etc. With the right joinery and clamp setup, the joints will be strong without the need for mechanical fasteners.

Brad nailers are great to have (I have several), but will only cut down assembly time-if you don't have one, don't go out and buy one with a compressor unless you intend to use it for cabinet assembly projects (or are a tool junkie with lots of $'s-LOL!).

If the wood carcass won't be supporting the weight of the drill press stand, the strength of the joint may not be a critical design factor.
Hope you find this helpful.
Gerry


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Twisty. There is a lot of good advice the LJ's gave you and I must admit I agree with all of them.

Like one suggested a lot depends on your design.

















Here's an example of where the pocket hole excels.

I'm not a big fan of pocket holes but I use them on cabinet face frames and where I can't find an alternative.

I built all my machine stands using glue and screws. Hiding the screws with dowel plugs covers.

Here are a few of the stands. 








Mobile Mortise machine stand with storage and shelves behind the door. 








Mobile table saw stand with saw dust collection inside.

As you can see it doesn't take a lot of $ or tools to make something nice.

The wood was all scraps and the OSB board which matches my shop walls was from the cull lumber bin from the big box stores.

Good luck with your build and have fun!

Best Regards,


----------

